# Asparagus



## Dover Farms

I did a search and couldn't find anything about whether asparagus is safe to feed to goats. Anybody know? Thanks!


----------



## Qz Sioux

Not sure about just feeding it to goats, but my friend had it growing along the fence to her garden and her Pygmies/ND's would snatch a nibble now and then from the ferns. It didn't seem to bother them. They definitely kept it cut back on the outside of the fence.

I'm sure someone else will have a better answer though.

Suzie


----------



## saanengirl

Goats have a very high tolerance for toxins, and since we eat asparagus, it has to be relatively low in toxins. As long as you are not feeding them a truckload or something like that it should be fine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I would not be wasteing it on goats! Plus if you don't let the fronds (asparagus ferns) get a good start after cutting asparagus to eat, and then let them die back naturally, then cut them and mulch until spring, you won't have asparagus for long and what comes back each year is weaker and thinner and spindly. Vicki


----------



## MDR Farms

We feed our goats almost anything organic, carrat pulp, broccoli stems, all the plants from garden in the fall, apple cores, banana peals (not sure if that's the best thing bc they use gas Chambers to ripen them), watermelon rind (if we don't make pickled watermelon rind), even eggcorns. Not to mention all the things they eat by them selves like cactus :O. Our responce to something we cant use in the kitchen is "feed it to the goats" and if they don't eat it the pig gives it a go and if he wont eat it the dog gets it, if all else fails is goes to the compost.
The only thing I know that's organic that is harmfull are the leaves of a pitted fruit tree.

Robert


----------



## Dover Farms

lol! We get the asparagus from my grandparents in abundant supply. We would only be giving them the ends that we cut off.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda

We must cook asparagus when we eat it though. I wouldn't want to eat it raw. Hey some folks ear Rhubarb, and I know you can't eat that raw. It's poisonous. We also eat young poke leaves....mmmmm, better than spinach. But you must cook it, and the berries are very poisonous.


----------



## Sondra

Well I had some spindly asparagus that I cut and thru over the fence the goats sniffed at it ate the little leafy type stuff on the top and left the rest so doubt very much your goats will even eat the end cuts.


----------



## [email protected]

Rhubarb (stalks) can be eaten raw. Have done it my whole life--take the salt shaker right to the patch.  The leaves of rhubarb are poisonous-raw or cooked. 

Also have always eaten asparagus raw. Prolly eat half of it before I get it to the house. YUM!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I have eaten alot of aspargus raw, and I stir fry mine so quick most of the time it's pretty raw to most people...but rhubarb yuck, I love it cooked even in savory dishes, not just sweetened but it's very unpleasant raw to me. I could see where someone could think it is posionous  Vicki


----------



## Sondra

I also eat asparagus raw but please don't ever feed rubarb to the goats or rabbits lost all my rabbits one year by feeding rubbard and the leaves


----------



## Guest

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I have eaten alot of aspargus raw, and I stir fry mine so quick most of the time it's pretty raw to most people...but rhubarb yuck, I love it cooked even in savory dishes, not just sweetened but it's very unpleasant raw to me. I could see where someone could think it is posionous  Vicki


Same here Vicki~

I am finally beginning to enjoy rhubarb. As a kid I hated it. 

Sara


----------

